# DIRECTV Nomad Link



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

Looks like they are close to releasing the Nomad. A "Coming Soon" page now appears when going to www.DIRECTV.com/Nomad :icon_bb:


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Didn't Duke Nukem:Forever have a landing page for about 6 years before it came out?


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Didn't Duke Nukem:Forever have a landing page for about 6 years before it came out?


True...but he ran out of bubble gum


----------



## jford951 (Oct 6, 2008)

Hope we will learn more soon


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Maybe it's a good sign that it shows football, but then it could be next season.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

"dpeters11" said:


> Maybe it's a good sign that it shows football, but then it could be next season.


Yeah, but it shows Peyton Manning, so it won't be ready for week 1.


----------



## TDK1044 (Apr 8, 2010)

In this business, seeing is believing. just like the HR34 DVR.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

TDK1044 said:


> In this business, seeing is believing. just like the HR34 DVR.


And the new Tivo, HD GUI. Wow, if all that happens by the end of the year, it will be a very successful second half.

CNet has an article on it, with a screen cap of the coming soon.


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Didn't Duke Nukem:Forever have a landing page for about 6 years before it came out?


I'm sure well hear something about it so that people can start their speculation


----------



## Relativity (May 28, 2011)

from the picture, it looks like a Slingbox. streaming of live DirecTV via internet.


----------



## Garyunc (Oct 8, 2006)

They really should change that picture. I think it is a bad omen


----------

